

A Crowdsourced Map Project That Is Helping Contain the Ebola Epidemic - bhousel
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3037350/elasticity/inside-the-crowdsourced-map-project-that-is-helping-contain-the-ebola-epidemic

======
deathfart8829
Pl help HN researchers. I CANNOT FIND in the medical literature DEATH BY FART.
Ebola is NOT airborne, because WE ALL TRUST THE GOVERNMENT who are not only
experts but geniuses. The FART (no laughing please), the DEATH FART takes
internal intestinal gasses, mixes in nanoparticles and aerosolizes them. I am
interested in publishing a paper in the high science Elsevier journal titled
"Journal of Aerosol Science."Since the police are following closely the
'typhoid mary' super-emitter of deadly viruses -

YES THERE IS A TYPHOID MARY in medical hsitory the law enforcement will touch
or allegedly DEATH TOUCH many public persons.

Could this theory of DEATH FART - the official title involves convoluted
medical jargon in order to hide the truth from simpleton programmers on HN -

Could this THEORY OF DEATH FART be the cause of the pandemic as in the SARS
epidemic in Hong Kong? The mechanism is the toilet spray PLUME of TOILET virus
laden particles which took out TWO BUILDINGS at Amoy Gardens, Hong Kong.

As confirmed in the Journal of Aerosol Science and 'reading between the lines'
of various RUSSIAN LANGUAGE internet articles - Please do not laugh -

the InFLUENZA virus provides new nano size droplet / dust particle / hot
particle formation resulting in ASTOUNDINGLY LARGE AND LONG PLUMES.

So, Ebola Nurse Bicycle Super-emitter: DID YOU or did you not emit that
alleged FART OF DEATH? PS. do NOT laugh. Please respond with HARD SCIENCE and
HN crowdsource genius for the rise and Fall of the Roman Empire due to lead
pipes,crazy brain damaged leader gods - CAESARS oh wait. CAESAR - supreme
leader word leads to Germany KAISER leads to USSR Stalin Tsar leads to USA
CZAR of Ebola.

Caesar >> Kaiser >> Tsar >> USA Czar ~ 1,1 Top

------
snowwrestler
Very cool story of how digital technology is helping to fight ebola.

